# Michelangelo's David



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 8, 2009)

Michelangelo's David was unveiled on this date in 1504. 

It took the sculptor three years to complete his rendition of the Bible's David posing with the slingshot he used to slay Goliath. 

David's slim stature is belied by the size of the sculpture. 

Originally called The Giant, David stands 17 feet/5.17 m tall. 

Over the years, the statue has faced challenges of its own: it was struck by lightning in 1512 and had its arm broken off in 1527 (a new one was made). 

In 1814, it was covered in wax and some 30 years later the statue had a hydrochloric acid bath, leaving it scratched and porous. 

And in 1991, a jealous artist smashed the David's toe. 


Quote: "I saw the angel in the marble and carved until I set him free." — Michelangelo 


Richard


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 8, 2009)

Love the details you posted -- woke my brain up.  Thank you!


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 8, 2009)

You really can't imagine it until you see it.  I thought I'd be somewhat impressed but I was blown away!!!  Linda


----------



## Larry (Sep 8, 2009)

lvhmbh said:


> You really can't imagine it until you see it.  I thought I'd be somewhat impressed but I was blown away!!!  Linda



Absolutely!!!!!! I thought we would spend about 10-15 minutes viewing the sculpture but spent at least an hour looking at it from every angle and it is an awesome work of art.

I remember looking at the Mona Lisa and was not too impressed, but the David was something I will always remember as one of the most magnificent artworks I have ever seen ( maybe even #1). 

Funny thing is I usually like paintings much more than sculptures.


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 8, 2009)

In Florence there are 3 or more David statues ... but only one original at the gallery.  Some people go to Florence and think they've seen the real thing but haven't.  Seeing the real one is quite something, more than I thought it would be as I had seen copies (even at Caesar's Palace).   That impression was accentuated by the gallery path we took passing the Michelangelo unfinished 'prisoners' sculptures with David at the end or the room.  We spend at least an hour, too.  I overheard a tour guide saying that his right hand is larger than the other one to signify the right hand of God.

Brian


----------



## Grand Vic (Sep 8, 2009)

I was pretty awestruck by just about everything we saw in Italy, but David was exceptional and right on the top of the list.  Thanks for the history lesson btw!  I love the quote from Michelangelo.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 8, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> In Florence there are 3 or more David statues ... but only one original at the gallery.  Some people go to Florence and think they've seen the real thing but haven't.  Seeing the real one is quite something, more than I thought it would be as I had seen copies (even at Caesar's Palace).   That impression was accentuated by the gallery path we took passing the Michelangelo unfinished 'prisoners' sculptures with David at the end or the room.  We spend at least an hour, too.  I overheard a tour guide saying that his right hand is larger than the other one to signify the right hand of God.
> 
> Brian


Brian, I read something like this before seeing David also. At the time I thought "what bull, How can it be that much better than the copies."  

But after seeing it, I was wrong, I not sure why, but the original is truly something else.


----------



## mamiecarter (Sep 8, 2009)

*If you are right handed your right hand will be larger.*

The more athletic you are and he more you practice throwing rocks with a sling the larger your doninant hand will be. Not the right hand of God but the right hand of David.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 8, 2009)

mamiecarter said:


> Not the right hand of God but the right hand of David.



In the 15th century, most 'regular' people were illiterate, so allegory was used to convey messages to the masses. e.g the sign over the butcher's shop would be a pig, a shoe above the cobbler's. It was explained to us by a docent at l'Accadamia that Michelangelo used the over sized right hand of David to connote the 'hand of God'. His head is also larger than the usual ratio of head-to-body, because the niche where the statue was to be put into on the Duomo in Florence was waaay high and with the perspective from ground level David would look 'normal'.

Another interesting tidbit. The piece of marble that David was carved from was flawed. It was a bargain piece at the quarry in Cortina (I think). Michaelangelo looked it over, took measurements, and struck a bargain with the rock-cutters. When it came to his studio, he was able to cut away all the flawed marble, so the part he used was perfect.

Jim Ricks


----------



## applegirl (Sep 8, 2009)

I heard someone tell the following and don't know if it's true but it sure sounds good!

"Michelangelo was once asked how he sculpted such a piece like David and he said 'I simply carved away everything that wasn't David' ".  

Love that thought!

Janna


----------

